# lamp specs discount code



## morefirejules08 (30 Sep 2011)

hi
10% off lamp spec orders if you put in discount code "captain chaos"


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Sep 2011)

Captain chaos, will I get 20% off if I put in 'Captain Caveman'


----------

